# jbj reaction cannister filters with uv, any good?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

seen a few of these, theyre comparable in price for an eheim of the same rating and have uv just wondering if anyone has them and how the build quality is? any problems with them?
i like the fact it holds 8L of media compared to the ~6L in the eheim 2217 or 2075 is there any way water can bypass this media or no?
cheers


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I have 4. One left working. The primer is plastic and can snap easy. Two the
Plastic spindle inside the impellor
Broke and I can't find another right noe from the wholesaler. One is working well.
Actually two now . Can't go wrong with eheim. 
Although so far my jbj is
Better than my renas I had.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

eheim it is


----------

